# Finished Euro Coyote Skull



## Corey J (Sep 2, 2013)

I kept a skull from this past trapping season to do a Euro mount with it and I finally got around to doing it. I let it sit in a covered 5 gallon bucket of water and bleach for a while to let most of the flesh seperate and then I boiled the skull to get rid of any remaining flesh. After brushing it and cleaning it, I painted it with white primer spray paint. I wasn't sure how the primer would do but it looks alright! I then put the teeth back in with a two part epoxy. I have the bottom jaw bones also but I'm not quite sure how to connect them. I may swing by the taxidermist to see if they may be able to offer any advice! But overall I'm pleased with how it turned out. 
Thanks for looking!!

Corey

Before:


----------



## Corey J (Sep 2, 2013)

After:


----------



## Corey J (Sep 2, 2013)

After


----------



## Corey J (Sep 2, 2013)

After.


----------



## mattech (Sep 3, 2013)

Looks good, that live pic is really cool


----------



## Hankus (Sep 3, 2013)

looks good 



shot placement was a tick to the right though


----------



## Hoss (Sep 3, 2013)

Nice job.

Hoss


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Sep 3, 2013)

Cool


----------



## cmchance404 (Sep 3, 2013)

I've euro mounted a lot of my skulls and i must say you have done a very fine job


----------



## Corey J (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank you!! This is my first euro job and definitely not my last!


----------



## jeremybuckhunter (Sep 5, 2013)

Cool


----------



## Nascar Nutt (Sep 14, 2013)

Nice, I like the bullet hope in the top of the skull. I have a couple of coon skulls that I trapped!


----------



## Bowfishin93 (Sep 17, 2013)

man that first picture is awesome!!! and like the post above love the bullet hole in the head! I got one I bleached the other day and it has a spot on the side of its head from a shot adds character, But good job though


----------



## BAILS_DEEP (Dec 7, 2013)

Turned out nice


----------



## Highintheshoulder (Dec 19, 2013)

What did you shoot it with a 50 cal ?


----------



## respro (Dec 20, 2013)

Highintheshoulder said:


> What did you shoot it with a 50 cal ?



I was wondering about that huge hole too!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Dec 21, 2013)

Corey J said:


> After:


 Nice job!



Highintheshoulder said:


> What did you shoot it with a 50 cal ?



Prolly mad it easier to clean!


----------



## RUTMAGIC (Dec 23, 2013)

Dang thats a angry yote


----------



## Corey J (Dec 24, 2013)

Highintheshoulder said:


> What did you shoot it with a 50 cal ?



Glock 21 boys


----------

